# BMW Captive Lease Rates - September 2006



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Captive Lease Rates and Residuals - Effective 9/7/2006*

These lease rates are for reference only and may vary by region. The dealer does not have to offer you these rates. It's always best to compare other lease programs through other sources such as LeaseCompare.com.

Add 2% to Residual Value for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328Ci Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328xi Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00285 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00285 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328xi Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00285 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00285 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328i Wagon *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00285 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00285 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328xi Wagon *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00285 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00285 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 335 Series 335i Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 335 Series 335i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00270 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00270 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 525i * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 525xi * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00180 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00180 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 530i * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 530xi * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 530xiT * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 550i * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 6 Series 650CiC Convertible *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 51% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 6 Series M6 Convertible *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 50% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 6 Series 650Ci Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 55% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 6 Series M6 Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 49% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 750i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 750Li Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 760Li Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 47% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW X3 Wagon 3.0si 4WD *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 75% of MSRP - .00265 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 65% of MSRP - .00265 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Convertible 3.0i *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 73% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Convertible 3.0si *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 73% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Convertible M *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 66% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 55% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Coupe 3.0si *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 52% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Coupe M *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 66% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 55% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

2006 MODELS

*325i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*325xi Sedan* / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*325xiT Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*325Ci Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*325Cic Conv * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*330i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes / (8)

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*330xi Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00175 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*330Ci Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*M3 Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00275 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00275 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*330Cic Convertible * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*M3 Convertible * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 55% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*525i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 49% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate

*525xi Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 48% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate

*530i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 48% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate

*530xi Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 49% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate

*550i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate

*M5 Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 55% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate

*530xiT Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00315 Base Money Factor Rate

*650Ci Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 53% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*650Cic Convertible * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 66% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*M6 Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 66% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 56% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 47% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*750i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 27% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*750Li Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*760i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 53% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 26% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*760Li Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 52% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 26% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*X3 3.0i Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 75% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 65% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 3.0i Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00185 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 56% of MSRP - .00185 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 4.4i Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes / (7)

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 56% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 4.8is Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 51% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*Z4 3.0i Convertible * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00090 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00090 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*Z4 3.0si Convertible * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00050 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00050 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*Z4 3.0si Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 49% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*Z4 M Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 52% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

*Z4 Roadster M Convertible *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 52% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00319 Base Money Factor Rate

You can use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Capitalized Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Monthly Depreciation
(Capitalized Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Monthly Interest
Monthly Depreciation + Monthly Interest = Base Monthly Payment


----------

